# drive gear



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

i rebuilt the starter on my stepsons 300ex it work but after i got looking around the driver gear behind the flywheel spins both ways how can i fix this any help will be appreciate


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

replace the starter clutch


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

is that on the back of the flywheel


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

10 -4 , 1 way bearing, some times you can spray them out with brake cleaner an get by a little longer


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks


----------

